# Are there any organizations that take in small animals in New Mexico?



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

NTRR was just contacted by someone in El Paso who has 11 sick female rats and 5 sick male rats he wants to surrender. We don't have the space to take them in and obviously the distance makes it undoable even if we did have space (El Paso is a 24hr round trip from Dallas). 

Does anyone know anyone or any organizations in far west Texas/New Mexico that deals with small animals?


----------

